# The best cutter, Plotter Cutters, Vinyl cutters, Cheapest cutter, best price cutters



## napisrael (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking to buy a direct to Vinyl cutter, I will be starting a small Tshirt company dealing with custom Tees for my clothing brand and I will do custom shirts for outside companies and indiviuals I am looking to buy a vinyl cutter new for about $300.00 if anyone can direct me to a cutter for about that price and direct me to a cheap but reliable cutter I would appreciate it..


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The GCC Expert 24 is a great starter cutter for just under $500.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you want the cheapest or do you want the "best". The title is a bit confusing and they aren't the same machine (although everyone's "best" might differ )


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there anything that compares the GCC Expert for the money?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick, I see that your in Michigan and work with CADCutDirect, do your company use EasyWeed for any of your heat applied vinyls? if so, which ones? Also, do you guys have a location in Michigan where you can buy the sheets? I am planning to get a Silhouette Cameo Vinyl Cutter, and need the 12x12 sheets for the cutting mat.


----------

